# C&D farming kidding thread...



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi all, thanks for reading.  If you don’t know by now, I have a Nigerian Dwarf mix who is due to kid Feb 1, and a Pygmy mix due on Jan 28....these are approximate dates, based on when they were exposed to my Nigerian Dwarf buck, Chester.  So far both pregnancyies have been going along pretty well, except for this newbie obsessing over every detail.  After a reality check last week, I have dialed it back, and I’m act really enjoying the process more.  Which is awesome!  I’m sure, when it comes time...al rational will go ou5 the window again?  Hope not.

ok, some questions.  I was on a different forum and got I bit bombarded with info...I’m sure they meant well..but, it was overload...and, I’m sure, not all of what I was told was 100% necessary?  So..after they kid....where do you put the kids?  I was shown many many instructions.  I think we are going to build something simpler to put in the kidding stall...I saw on a YouTube channel...Blue cactus farms??  I think she built some simple shelters...and put Ceramic  heat lamps.....we have tons of materials...so, that would be cheap and easy for us....how soon after kidding do I start milking out my does?  I read it was like after two weeks?  

My does came from a bad farmer so I have no history of ages or freshenings...but...I would guess that Stormy, my Pygmy is her first time, based on wear condition of her body in general, she looks younger...no worn off knees..or not bad yet...her teats and bag were tiny when we got her. Busty, looks to have freshened at least once. She’s sweet as pie and I think she will make a great mom. Stormys tummy is small..so if that is any indication I’m guessing a single...a Busty is pretty big...I’m hopin* for twins..triplets would be nice...if she can handle it well. I’m ready for the work, but I’d love for all the kids to be raised by mommas.
I called my vet..to give he4 an update...she is sooo laidback..I was pretty much saying...this is all you now...and she basically said..you’ll be fine..goats ar3 born every day..it’s not like it’s a horse!  Lol..very very true...thank heavens!  So, I suppose that reassurance was good.  
ive got my kit ready..I think.how often do you think you need to give calcium gluconate...if you were to just guess?  How would I know..she would just not be able to get up, etc?  That’s all I can think of tonight...but, thanks for reading!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 14, 2020)

Take a deep breath, hold for the count of 5 and slowly release.  Now, take another one.  You will do fine, the girls will do fine.

I put my pregnant girls (Nigerian dwarfs) in the kidding pen when their ligs are gone.  

Do you know how to feel for the ligaments?  Ligaments run down the sides of the tailbone (in the body, not the tail after the body).  When labor is getting close, or when the girl just wants to freak you out, the ligs will start to feel mushy and disappear.  Don't fret.  If it is really labor you have other signs like an amber colored mucus string, or pawing trying to make a depression for a nest.

My kidding stalls are 4' x 6' (built out of 2 x 4's with stock panels) and have a door/gate to lock in the girl.  I don't lock her in until there are kids.  The idea behind locking her in is for her to bond with the kids and not have any nosy neighbors offering advise.

I put hay down, a thick carpet of hay for her comfort.  Others use other things.  When she is in labor, you can see her pushing, I set up a stool for me to sit on and all my towels, iodine, nose sucker bulb and a bucket of water for me to wash my hands.  I try to get a towel under her.  Others like to use puppy pee pads.  Your choice.

Once the kids start I watch for proper positioning, nose with front feet, and assist if REALLY needed.  Once the kid sloshes out I let mom lick on it until she gets busy pushing with the next one.  At that time I grab the kid in a clean towel and continue to dry it off, checking for sex and dipping the navel cord.  

This may sound gross, but let mom lick some of the birthing fluids off your hands... helps her to bond to you.

Rinse hands and repeat with the next kid(s).

I hang around to see if mom is drinking, if the kids have found and latched onto the teats, and give mom some hot molasses water for energy.  Then I lock them up until the next morning.  My girls seem to enjoy birthing around sundown.  Yours may differ just to tweak you.

Some folks like to give "Goats Prefer Punch" as an energy booster, but my girls like their molasses water better.  I use blackstrap molasses as it has more calcium, potassium and other minerals/vitamins.

Regarding calcium gluconate I don't keep it on hand, never needed it (knock on wood).  I track the doe's temperature starting the next day and record it as well as the weight on the kids.  You can tell if she isn't eating and yet the kids gain weight.  Call your vet at that point.  Got to get her eating.  I had one doe that had a hard labor and a large, for her, kid.  She wasn't eating much, the kid was gaining and it seemed like she was running a little cold, not much just a wee bit.  Took her to the vet and he said she was fine to stop messing with her and leave her be.  She was fine and the baby will be a year old in April.

You will do just fine.  Your darling girls will do just fine and the babies will be adorable.  We do demand, politely, pictures of the new kids.  Please and thank you.

I applaud you wanting to know what could go wrong and be prepared for that, but the percentages are greatly in your favor that nothing will go wrong.  Nevertheless, keep the vet's number on speed dial and carry on!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

@animalmom .....PERFECT advice


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you sooooooo much!  Seriously!  I wish soooo much that I would have found this forum first!!  The other put so much worry in me, that, well...you obviously realize.  I know the ligaments, to watch for signs...I’ve been watching videos.  My stall is 4x8...made out of 2”x 4”, etc......  do you put the kids in some sort of box?  The one showed the fancy igloo things...the other showed blue barrels cut with holes... I really just think we’ll make sort of like a dog crate, but out of wood?  Would that do?


----------



## animalmom (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in North Central Texas so when my girls kid it is usually mid to late April and the night temps are in the 40's so they get to sleep in the hay with their mom.  I don't do a heating barrel as it is never that cold.  I do have a heat lamp set up in one of the birthing stalls just in case.  In 10 years of delivering kits I've used it once.

The birthing stalls (2) are in my "goat palace" which is basically a 3 sided structure.  The palace blocks the weather.

I'm sure someone from further north can weigh in on the question.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

animalmom said:


> I'm in North Central Texas so when my girls kid it is usually mid to late April and the night temps are in the 40's so they get to sleep in the hay with their mom.  I don't do a heating barrel as it is never that cold.  I do have a heat lamp set up in one of the birthing stalls just in case.  In 10 years of delivering kits I've used it once.
> 
> The birthing stalls (2) are in my "goat palace" which is basically a 3 sided structure.  The palace blocks the weather.
> 
> I'm sure someone from further north can weigh in on the question.


Geez...must be nice to have temps like that!!  .  I’m pretty sure what Chris builds will be great...he just built a similar thing for a mini pig that we owned temporarily...it was 55* degrees in there...we had a thermometer.  He was a contractor, so, he’s really good at rigging stuff up on the fly...and cheap....   I like the name...Goat Palace...too bad it’s taken..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Just checking about the Selenium and Vitamin E gel...I give the second dose now, right...I know I do..?  but I wanted to make sure...2 weeks before delivery.......trying to get things in order...again....


----------



## animalmom (Jan 17, 2020)

I spoke with the girls and they said they wouldn't mind if you wanted to use "Goat Palace."  They think it is fitting.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ok...so, today was a woooorrrkkk day if ever there was one!!  The goats had lice..so I ha$ to strip the barn..you could eat of& that cherry hardwood floor ..if you wanted too...yuck?  But, it felt great to work that hard for something I love soooo much!  I doused the barn walls and dosed they girls with the meds.  So, in a few days they should feel great!!  I took the opportunity to , while on the milk stand, to check some udder bags...Stormy is pulling ahead by far!  She is getting really tight!  Which, is tight on par, since I believe, she is due Jan 29 and Busty  Feb 1.  Going to be a busy week coming up.  I didn’t snap any pictures today..was just too busy.  Will try tomorrow...have to capture these moments.  Busty is bein* very hard to ge5 on th3 milk stand.  She used to b3 easier.  I had the sweet feed..I even had to put a couple animal crackers in there...but I still had to push he4 up and force her in...which, is not quite easy, at this stage of the game.  I’m worried that the hoove trimming is leaving her with bad memories...I don’t want this, since, I hope  to milk her.  I really have no clue what I’ll do with the milk...I’ve read that it necessary to milk her so she doesn’t get mastitis...and so that then the kids will get into a routine?  I’m not sure if I got all that info right?  But, at any rate...I was excited about the idea of try to milk them...a new experience...a new way of learning on my farm, about my girls, about myself, etc.  but, now, I have a beautiful doe, who won’t get on my stand without a force...anyone have some great tips?  I’m using treats....when Chris first made me the stand..I had them on there a ton..I was even just brushing them..people said...’You don’t brush goats’. But they liked, and so did i.  They were skittish from coming from that bad far, and having no human contact...so, I was usin* th3 brush, as a way for them to get used to my touch...now, that’s ou5 the window, all due to a week of double trimming..because I was too tentative the first time.

Anyways...they love the kidding  stall.  I only had Chris make one, since there only two of them..one can just be in the regular area wher3 the6 sleep, I figpure.  But, they each take turns laying in  there.  I was worried that wouldn’t like it...being a change..and we know how they hate that!!  But, with the feeder and the hay bucket, soft bedding..they love it!

Here are some..sort of recent pictures ....the bottom three are the most recent..this week, but you can’t see bellies.  I’ll work on that...   Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Some new pictures of my lazy girls...were very close now...I mean...within a week??  I have a for appt that 2hrs away on Stormy’s due date...we thought we should wait to see her progress before canceling, resc, because it’s one of those that you can’t ge5 in for quite some time time then...but shes looking like she’s ready to go, so I’m pretty sure I’ll be calling the dr, saying...I have this pregnant goat...I bet they don’t hear that every day?   I was going through my pictures at a party this weekend, and this nice lady saw the pictures of the backends of my goats... how do you explain that to people without goats?  She looked at me with wide eyes, and I just said, they are about to kid, and I’m recording how big they are...she kind of of nodded, but I know she thought I was a weirdo...  so,I’m doing lots of back end checks, but they are doing a lot of laying down..I think they are just done with being pregnant!  Stormy looks like she’s having one, perhaps Busty twins?  That would be perfect for me, being a newbie!  I’m planning to keep one...sooo excited!  I’m even having kidding dreams now.  Stormy’s udder is very firm...and her nipples have grown considerably.  Just watching now...checking ligaments...etc...but, everything still feels like we have days too go...which is good...those little buggers need each day to keep cooking inside!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah -- WE understand.....the weird looks with "goat porn."  

IF you own them, you know what it's about.    Hey, wait until you see the pics of the "buck balls".   City folks have no clue.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh geez...my hubby will looove that...when we had our buck,,,he loved to brag about his...manhood!    So, I tried to get ahold of Stormy’s ligaments..she’s my skittish one...they still are tight.  Busty too.  But, boy those girls aren’t doing a thing...is that ok?  I mean, I imagine it’s all fine and good..they are tired, etc..but..I just thought I should throw it out there.,,don’t need to worry about toxemia?  One day they eat like hogs..the next, not so much...no one limps, I suppthey chew their cud..but Stormy always did that...so that’s nothing new.  Rumen sounds are good and loud...I’m pretty sure they are just..uncomfortable.   ?


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 26, 2020)

I would get ketone strips and test them. They're the human ketone strips. Easy to check. They could just be uncomfortable. I prefer to be cautious and test if they seem slightly off. If they have ketones. It's easier to get control of it, if caught earlier. 
My doe who has ketones in her urine was still eating and drinking, just being lazier.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> I would get ketone strips and test them. They're the human ketone strips. Easy to check. They could just be uncomfortable. I prefer to be cautious and test if they seem slightly off. If they have ketones. It's easier to get control of it, if caught earlier.
> My doe who has ketones in her urine was still eating and drinking, just being lazier.


Ok, just of the internet...or can I get them at a drugstore?  Both are due this week...ok..I just looked it up..rite aide has them..that’s the only retail store in my town.  Ir they test positive, can I start with the karo strand molasshe’s in some sweet feed to get them eating...my hubby wil...um...not take kindly to me ‘getting crazy’ with the goats again...so I’d like to start as low key, as possible..I have nutridrench..I think I have the calcium gluconate...thing is..we are in the boonies...and Jeffers takes a few days to deliver...


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 26, 2020)

The ones at the drug store. I can only get them at rite aid as well. First i would see if they are positive. If they are not, then no worries. 
If they are positive, the molasses/karo syrup is what we use. Easier to get it in them. 
I live out away from every thing as well. Forget ever getting 2 day prime shipping. Always takes a week or longer.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok...I trimmed hooves this morning...because they needed it.  I did NOT hurt her.  If anything, I should have trimmed more.  Busty has always been dramatic on the milk stand...when I go over her udeer to get her ready for milking...she sits down...last. Time we trimmed hooves she payed down..well, she did it again today...but worse.  She was full-on laying down.  I trimmed what I could...not much at all.  At that time I offered grain.  She wasn’t real interested.  Tongight, after talking to you I took out sweet feed...  first of all, she was limping.  It can’t be from the trim...I didn’t do  anything!!  No way did I hurt her!!  But of course the guilt and worry was overwhelming...then, she wasn’t interested in banana peels...then tried sweet feed...not really, then she nibble of alfalpellets, then drank and layed down...she was whooped.  I gave her more grain,sipome sweet feed too.  Gotta get her appetite going again.,!  Going to the drug store first thing in the morning for the strips....they I can treat sccordingly...hioefully, to treat like a normal pREGNANY!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 27, 2020)

Were you able to get the strips?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes...Busty has toxemia..she showed up the light pink...where it said trace to small...I couldn’t get Stormy to urinate....I called the vet...she said to give them both nutridrench..and molasses...tums...push hay...feed grain and some sweet feed.  Basically everything you had said and are doing with yours.  We had such a struggle to get them on the stand.  First of all, Busty, is not much for getting up much right now.  Her urine had sat for a couple hrs, do you think that matters?  I had to go out and get the test strips... I’ll try to get some fresh and retest tomorrow.  They won’t even eat the molasses right now, which is weird, right? We put it on marshmallows...not a hit.  Busty wouldn’t eat the tums either, but they were sugar free, so go8ng out for regukar tomorrow.  They did eat a few bananas...so, that was good.  I might try some kayo syrup on some grain tonight?


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 27, 2020)

I am not sure if the urine sitting will affect it. I always put the strip in while they're peeing. I use a syringe and squirt the molasses/karo mix in their mouth. My does would not eat it if i just put it out. Our goats are extremely picky. Do you have a buck? If you do, you can walk them over towards the buck pen and they'll pee. You do not need much urine to test. No need to put them on the stand. I do not put ours on the stand unless it's milking time. I try to make it as stress free as possible.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 27, 2020)

No buck anymore..he was a handful...we were too new and he was not well behaved.  I could’ve put the strip under a Busty if I had it this morning...I can do that tomorrow.  Stormy runs now when she sees me coming.  Unfortunately, I’ve turned my skittish gal into a paranoid sweetie.  I feel so bad.  I’ve tried to use the goat stand for a positive experience...and I even used to brush them, and give them a nice treat after, besides the bit of grain while on it.  Now they won’t even eat when in it.  If you don’t put them in the stand...how do squirt molasses in them?  It was like world war 3 getting Busty to take the nutridrench.  And I hate putting them through this.  They both had such a rough life before we got them in Aug..and I feel like I’m betraying a trust...I know I’m doing what’s good for them..but they don’t realize that...

quick question...what do you put your goat kids in at night to sleep in?  We see on the internet that many use those blue barrels, or igloo dog houses...some use med dog crates...we are trying to come up with something Chris can build...a little cheaper?  We just hate to ruin the blue barrels since we are not going to kid much...etc...


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 27, 2020)

I stand with them in between my legs on their neck. Slightly squeezing to hold them in place. Tilt head up some and slowly squirt in their mouth. It's easy enough my daughters help with giving the molasses/karo mix. The molasses/karo mix taste good to them. Our doe Nilla fought at first (not a huge fight, more just pulling her head away) now she drinks it as we're squirting it. 
The first year we had goats we did not have a stand. I learned how to do everything with out a stand. Trimming hooves. I would have my husband or daughter roll them into their lap with legs sticking out for me to trim. After we always gave them all a small hand full of grain. Pulling blood my husband holds them in between his legs with head up tilted to the side a little. When I have to give copper I hide it in a prune. They love it. Also while our does are pregnant we give them massages. We massage their necks/shoulders. Even our crazy Rhea just stands there with her eyes closed as we're massaging. 

This year we will be pulling all kids. They will sleep inside, in a huge dog crate. When we dam raised we had nothing special for them. If it was cold we would have a heat lamp. Other wise we made sure the kidding pens had A LOT of straw down for warmth. We did have kidding pens for each doe. That way dam and kids had time to bond with out the herd.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ok, can I ask where you are?  I don’t really plan to milk a ton, I just want to try it...or, does it not work that way.  I either have the kids dam raised and feed at night, therefore, nothing for me to milk in the morning...or can they sleep in with her, in the kidding stall, but have the wood box for extra heat?  Or won’t they need it, just a heat lamp?  Everything I’ve watched has shown a dog crate...we’re they all pulling the kids?  I’m in NW PA..and at times it gets below zero...will mom’s body heat and a lamp be enough? I was hoping, in theory..they would all be dam raised and healthy...I could milk a bit, just to see if it was something I would want to do with future goats...I think these two are not adjusted to the milk stand/ meds, since they came from the bad farmer who never gave any supplemental care, or attention.  i Was thinking I would train the kids to go on the stand..nicely...and perhaps milk them, once I’m a more experienced goat owner.  But, I really want the option open to me to be able to milk them..I really want to try it


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 27, 2020)

I am in California, we're the southern part of the Sierra Nevada Mountains. We do not get below zero here. I think we hit 10 degrees as our lowest since we have lived here. If I were below zero I would look into extra warmth for them. Any breeders that are close by that you could ask how they do it? 
If you want milk, you need to milk daily. You can keep kids on dam and still milk her, just know you will get close to nothing once the kids are about a month old. We have bottle raised and dam raised. We milk 2 times a day regardless if they are on dam or bottle. If you are not milking daily, once she starts to wean the kids her milk production will drastically drop. 
Training the kids will make it easier on you once they are old enough to breed, eventually kid and be milked.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 27, 2020)

So, do do you milk in the morning and at night?  How do you make sure the kids get enough first?  I have a new issue...tonight I thought I’d put Stormy in the kidding stall, since she’s the first due, and, if I’m right, is only a few days away.  Her udder is nice and tight.  Anyways...they were not having it!  Busty actually stood up on the feeder , and then tried to climb through the rails.  they have never been apart.  When I told Chris, he said, do they have to be separated?  I said I’d ask...because everything I have read and watched has shown that they need to be in a stall.  I guess I always figured it was for safety.  I don’t know any goat owners at all in this area.  There is one couple, but, we don’t really know them..and, I’m sure they have the best of the best...they are extremely wealthy.  Apparently goats aren’t very common around here.  We have only seen them sold at one auction, and we didn’t know anyone to ask questions.  Chris built our mini pig, that we only had for a week, a really nice, insulated box.  It was, plywood, then, insulation, then plywood.  It had the heat lamp.  It was 4’ x 8’. I suppose he will just make two tiny versions? it would probably be be much cheaper to just cut holes in the dumb blue barrels, definitely easier!!  He just loves those barrels...thanks for all this help!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, I milk am and pm. When dam raising I did not fully milk them out and if any kid looked like they needed extra. I put them up to the teat to eat before I milk. 

I separate mine. However they can see and smell each other. The pens are right next to each other. With her having a problem being alone i would keep them together in the pen. Also I do not lock mine up 24/7. I lock up at night. Let them out during the day, unless they are showing clear signs they will be kidding soon. 

The boxes sound like a good idea to add for the kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I think I won’t lock up Stormy...or whoever goes first, until I see real signs of labor...then, it won’t stress them out unnecessarily.  Did you ever have issues with kids going to the wrong mom, and then being rejected by the right mom?  And, did your girls ever get into, spats because they were overprotective?


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I think I won’t lock up Stormy...or whoever goes first,  until I see real signs of labor...then, it won’t stress them out unnecessarily.  Did you ever have issues with kids going to the wrong mom, and then being rejected by the right mom?  And, did your girls ever get into, spats because they were overprotective?


 Ducks! How many ulcers do you have? I worry and ask a lot of questions. But you OBSESS! How do you even sleep at night? What if a piece of space debris falls out of the sky? How do we protect from that?
Know I love you and am only playing. Take care of your babies.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Did you ever have issues with kids going to the wrong mom, and then being rejected by the right mom? And, did your girls ever get into, spats because they were overprotective?




Yes, head butting sometimes by does with NEW babes.   The other will stay away then.

Only occasionally will a kid try wrong mom and trust me, they will be pushed away.  IF they get a slurp or two, it's rare.  

Normally I let my does and new kids have 48 +/- hrs to bond and be able to watch to be sure all is well & all kids have/are nursing.    Then they can go out. with others.  

Since I have large goats and way more than you, I sometimes find I will need to keep separation of doe & new kids for a day or two longer....depends on the doe(s) and kid activity.

Right now I have 2 moms & 2 sets of twins, couple weeks old.  During the day I sometimes find all 4 kids napping together with moms grazing.   When time to eat....they only get to nurse from own mom.   AND  the doe knows when they should nurse.  She will call them, also push away when enough or not time.   The doe knows.   In all my years I've only had 2 times a doe wouldn't nurse her kid...I bottle fed one with her moms milk, doe did all else for it  (& nursed the other 2 of the trips).   Another doe let one of twins nurse, other more sparingly.  That one made herself part of a family of twin doe buddies and snuck into the nursing from the rear of their mom..    Both of the two are still here and well.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 28, 2020)

Regarding giving molasses to your girls... mine LOVE their hot molasses water.  I put about 1/4 cup (give or take) in a regular 8 qt bucket and add hot water.  The molasses mixes quickly and the girls slurp on it during the day.

Introducing any new food item to goats can be trying.  I understand your desire to traumatize the dear wee drama queens as little as possible but sometimes you just have to dig in and do what is needed.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Ducks! How many ulcers do you have? I worry and ask a lot of questions. But you OBSESS! How do you even sleep at night? What if a piece of space debris falls out of the sky? How do we protect from that?
> Know I love you and am only playing. Take care of your babies.


It’s sooo true...at least you know me!!     Besides, just wait till you get your goats..they require different care than even even my beloved dogs!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 28, 2020)

animalmom said:


> Regarding giving molasses to your girls... mine LOVE their hot molasses water.  I put about 1/4 cup (give or take) in a regular 8 qt bucket and add hot water.  The molasses mixes quickly and the girls slurp on it during the day.
> 
> Introducing any new food item to goats can be trying.  I understand your desire to traumatize the dear wee drama queens as little as possible but sometimes you just have to dig in and do what is needed.


You are sooo right about the drama!    jeepers!  They really don’t seem to like the molasses on the grain, but I put karo syrup on it and they both tried to eat the bottle...is that ok?  I can definitely put the warm molasses in the warm water....but, is the karo ok to hide the molasses in the feed right now?  Busty was much perkier tonight and she wasn’t staring off into space.  She got up to eat her hay and I was thrilled!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 30, 2020)

How are your girls doing?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Well yesterday was good. The girls are sooo much brighter and doing great!  Eating and moving... Busty is back to trying to get in my grain room and I’m thrilled! . I can’t believe the difference!  They are eating the sweet grains and the alfalfa pellets and a ton of hay. Their bags are both coming out between their legs. I’m feeling ligaments. To me, they both feel pretty loose. Pretty mushy   I can definitely get my fingers around. Today Stormy is sooo vocal!  Not really to her belly, like it says on YouTube that they talk to the kids. She’s just bleating everywhere!  I’m not sure if it’s because she’s close to kidding or if it’s because we got the new goats and they ate in the pen she used to use?  Busty doesn’t care about the new goats.  I mean she was curious when we got them out. But then it was no big deal. Anyways. We’re watching Stormy. No discharge. She does look like the kids have dropped but I don’t think that means much. She keeps walking into the kidding stall. It’s like she can’t sit still.  Hmm


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 31, 2020)

That thread was supposed to post this morning...boy, has a lot changed since then....  So, if you saw you saw the coffee thread yesterday then, you saw that I took a horn to the eye by a new a goat yesterday.  So, this morning I decided to run to med express to have it checked out.  Before I left is when Stormy was making all the noise...so, I told Chris to keep checking her, and call, ASAP..if something started to change and I would rush home.  He kept checking and told me to take my time.  I even stopped for hay.  I get home, and I was hungry, so I said I was going to grab a banana and head to the barn.  Chris headed out before me.  The phone rang....it was him.  He says...get out here QUICK..BUSTY is in labor!!  What?  That’s the wrong goat??  So, I ran really fast.  Her sac was out and we waited awhile.  It popped.  I was a wreck!  I called the vet to see what to do...it was her voicemail... At 30 minutes I reached in and...felt feet, but no head.  I was too scared to make any decisions.  I made Chris try.  He felt the same thing, but pulled...the kid was breach!  By this time we thought this baby was not going to be alive...but...after we got him all sucked clean...he coughed and sputtered and we whooped for joy!!  It was sooo thrilling!  But, we didn’t have time for much more than a quick drying of the little guy, and out shot the next one.  This one was big!  Then it made us realize how tiny the first one is!  Both of them are like a beautiful blackish grey with white markings on their heads...just beautiful!  All legs!    We thought Busty would have twins and Stormy just one. Then..sure enough, there was a third!   She was beautiful...looks exactly like her mom...brown with a black stripe down the ridge of her back...white on her side and black legs...a little black stripe on her nose and white on her head...it’s like she’s a mini me of Busty!  I’m definitely keeping her!  .  

So, we got them dried with the drier, Busty wasn’t being really affectionate at first, and that had us concerned.  She was pawing at the ground, not letting them nurse.  But, just then...Stormy started her noises again..I went to check...sure enough..she was in labor!  We couldn’t believe they were going like this...one after another!  Stormy was a breeze...one adorable little girl popped out and she was very fuzzy...a lot grey and white markings...just adorable!  But, once again..we thought we were done...but, she had a twin!!  They are just as cute as can be!  Stormy was being much better with them, and it was her first freshening.  Then, I think we might have discovered a problem.  Busty kept pull on her nipples..hard.  Stormy’s were just leaking with milk.  Not Busty.  I tried to milk her...nothing...Chris tried..nothing.  He tried for a good few minutes and, finally we got it..he said it felt like she was plugged?  I mean...her nipples were the size of hotdogs and definitely looked like they were about to explode.  I could tell they hurt her.  She was relieved when he got the milk going and the kids could get some good colostrum.  Here’s a question.  We had to work really hard to get these buggers to nurse...some didn’t want to, some couldn’t find it..some only did it for a second...How long do these little ones nurse?  They went back a few times bef we left the barn for the night.  when The vet finally called I asked if I will need to raise one as a bottle baby.  She said maybe no, but maybe just supplement?  What have you all found with triplets?  The small one would be the small choice to supplement ...I would like to choose the brown one as I want her for my pet.  If I take her out of the equation..will he have enough to grow big and strong?  If I choose to bottle feed...do I bring them in the house full time?  No time with their sibs?  If my goal is to make one my special pet...is supplement feeding the way to go?  Or simply more attention?  

oh, I realized, that my goats DO like molasses..but, it needs to be heated.  Chris brought the jar warm and the water too.  I offered the molasses to Busty and she just loved it!  Funny!  They are sooo picky!

the drench gun we bought at TS fell apart as we were putting it together..three times.  We made do with it today, but I’m going to exchange it for a different one.

So..something else I learned...on the other site I was on, I was given a loooong list of kidding necessities.  I bought everything except what was needed by the vet.  Expensive.  I used the shoulder length gloves....nutridrench, lubricants, dental floss and iodine.  I think I’ll probably be returning a lot to Jeffers now that I see, I would’ve rather had, more nutridrench, more probiotics than Calciumgluconate, etc.  oh well..live and learn....the shoulder length gloves were definitely necessary!!

ok, so, I gave the kids a bit of probiotic today...I was thinking to give Jumpstart tomorrow?  Then make appt for debudding very first of next week.  How soon do I deworm them?  Do I give them nutridrench?  When do I give copper bolus?  I know they only get the 2 mg or however it is portioned.   I now have new one mth kid, in the new goats we bought.  None of them have been bolusEd...ugh!  I called the guy today...before the baby boom, to get all the medical records...I just have to call his vet...but everything is pretty out of date.  Ugh!  They are really sweet goats though!

ok...here are some pictures


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 31, 2020)

You can pull or just give the one an extra bottle here and there. Your choice. 
Are the babies doing good? Nursing, bouncing around? 
Do not deworm unless you have a fecal ran and need to deworm. I watch my goats and only give copper if i see signs they need it. The goats can also get copper toxicity from over doing it. The kids only need moms milk. 
They are adorable!!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow! Congratulations on your population explosion! Your girls did good!  ❤ Love those kids. Are you sleeping in the barn with them, lol?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

How do I know if they are nursing enough?  I’m out there a million times...they are mostly in their boxes sleeping.  Same with moms.  I don’t even think they got much colostrum yesterday...but how do you know?  I’ll put them up to mom...they try to get a drink..then they leave...Stormy doesn’t even want to get up...but she has her head right next to the opening of the box....she’s watching them....should I be milkingmom...and trying to feed kids...or let nature...but..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 1, 2020)

Woman, you've going to be  stressing out your goats if you don relax, goats poo is soft yellow to brown, ...when the rumen get going properly it will change to berries.
Mom will feed the goats a little at a time, many  times per day...She has got this under control....please relax and let mother nature and momma goats do their jobs....it's  all going to be just fine  
If they had scours, you would see lots of runny poo all over their back side and down their legs


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2020)

Listen to B&B, lol  Relax!  Most of the time Mother Nature gets it right  - but when she doesn't there are great owners like you who are ready to step in.  But - wait until there's something to correct.  If the babies are sleeping, and not chasing mama around crying, they're getting enough to eat

No need to worm a newborn goat - at least for awhile.  But, we use a coccidia prevention product called Toltrazuril.  Coccidia can kill a young goat very quickly.   We give it at 3, 6, 9 and 12 weeks.  It gives a newborn goat a real boost because it's not fighting coccidia.  You can purchase this product from:








						Toltrazuril 5% - 200mL - HorsePreRace.com
					

Toltrazuril 5% - 200mL Horses Greyhounds Camels Alpacas Pigeons



					horseprerace.com
				




It's not cheap - but it will save you lots of heartache.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Woman, you've going to be  stressing out your goats if you don relax, goats poo is soft yellow to brown, ...when the rumen get going properly it will change to berries.
> Mom will feed the goats a little at a time, many  times per day...She has got this under control....please relax and let mother nature and momma goats do their jobs....it's  all going to be just fine
> If they had scours, you would see lots of runny poo all over their back side and down their legs


It was down my brown ones legs...it was projectile when Chris picked her up.  But, it’s been formed yellow since then, and I’ve calmed down.....thanks...it was just very worrisome to see it spray out...even Chris was all over the internet...but, it seems to be ok, her temp is ok..the only negative is that Busty wants out of the kidding stall bad!  When I open it up to give her hay, and water..she tries to bolt...but tomorrow the 48 hrs will be up and she can stretch her legs..

thanks everyone..I know..I’m a pain....


frustratedearthmother said:


> Listen to B&B, lol  Relax!  Most of the time Mother Nature gets it right  - but when she doesn't there are great owners like you who are ready to step in.  But - wait until there's something to correct.  If the babies are sleeping, and not chasing mama around crying, they're getting enough to eat
> 
> No need to worm a newborn goat - at least for awhile.  But, we use a coccidia prevention product called Toltrazuril.  Coccidia can kill a young goat very quickly.   We give it at 3, 6, 9 and 12 weeks.  It gives a newborn goat a real boost because it's not fighting coccidia.  You can purchase this product from:
> 
> ...


ok...thanks for the tip...I bought the dewormer....ill Just hold onto it...


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 1, 2020)

Well, the wait is over!       Woohooo!

Listen to all  -- stop stressing!  Poop is yellow, soft & turns brown in week or so.  They sleep a LOT, they nurse a little, frequently...for a few days.  Those momma goats will wake them when it's time to eat!!  Yes, momma's resting, too.   YOU need to.

If you are holding them  ( who am I kidding, that was a gross under statement!   ), gently feel tummy, just behind rib cage.  it will be full, not sunken.   In a couple days they will be bouncing off the walls!!!!!

Congratulations, on a job well done & adorable kids!

OH -- be sure you wash your hands after handling the new herd ones -- before you handle the newborns.   Just a safety factor until you know all is well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

The little brown one has stolen my heart...she’s just soooo sweet..I mean, they alll are, but, I think it’s that she looks just like Busty.😍


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 1, 2020)

get those cords up away from their reach!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> get those cords up away from their reach!


Ohhh.ok..thanks...they haven’t been out of the stalls except for those pictures, so it didn’t occur to me...I’ll do it first thing!?,


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep, you don't want anything to happen and kids can get into the darndest situations!  Wrapped in a cord, pulling on it and whatever on other end won't be....or worse, a hot light on hay and a fire!    

 That is a cutie kid!   They all are -- when those 5 start running and jumping, playing tag -- heck, you'll keep them all.    Goat math.  It's why we have so many!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi all...the kids are doing great...everybody is gaining a lit weight.  We had one kidding stall, and then put up a temporary enclosure around Stormy and her kids for the first 48 hrs, as it was recommended to keep everyone together for that for that first period of time.  So, this morning, Chris came out to take down the side of the enclosure.  Hmmm....to make a long story short, Stormy did not take well to Busty’s kids.  She head butted them away...this was in the regular part of the barn...and her kids were not involved...they were just getting close to her.  When the kids were playing together it was adorable, but she was making a ton of noise and it was clearly making her upset and scared Busty’s kids back into their box.  Then...Busty and Stormy stood squared off in opposite sides of the barn for awhile.  No one was hurt...but we decided to put Busty back in her stall today and she can keep her little ones in there.

im sure this is normal.  But we are new, and,are unsure how to let it play out....do we intervene...do we let the moms work it out.  Will the moms hurt the other kids? Etc?

ok...thanks all!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 3, 2020)

Won't hurt to let the little families be "just" themselves a few more days.   Once the kids are a week or two old, it's totally different.   New moms.  LOL
AND you have all that white stuff....the kids will get lost in it for a minute or two.   

Glad all is well.


----------

